# leopard gecko/geckos or bearded dragon



## fishkeeper93 (Aug 20, 2008)

hi ive been researching alot lately seeing what reptile to get and ive narrowed it down to rather leopard gecko and bearded dragon 

here my equipment:
flat pack vivarium 4ft (1220mm) x 1.5ft (470mm) x 21" (525mm)
standfor viv
digital thermonitor with probe x3
algarde heat mat 35"x11" x2
interpet 1363 convertagear control unit 36/40w
arcadia reptile lamp flourescenttube d3 48"x1" 36w
meal worm feed dish
large water dish
small calcium dish
exo terra hide out cave large x4
reptile den large
stainless steel feeding tonge
eco earth 
reptile disinfectaint cleaner

i was wondering if i was mising anything out.i was also wondering how many leopard geckos or bearded dragons i could fit in there.what do most people keep leopard geckos and bearded dragons on,which substrate do you find most effective.and also is eco earth a good thing to use in the moist hide out,all the help i can get would be great help :2thumb:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

how many can you fit in it...

leos = 4

beardies = none, its not big enough.

kitchen roll is best in the moist hide.

kitchen roll is best substrate.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for your response how big do you need for a beardie?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

well I think the absolute minimum is 3x2x2' and that is usually too small for most adult beardies, so the recommended is 4x2x2


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

the minimum is 4x2x2.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Right, If the beardie in question is of average adult beardie size it will need 4x2x2 if however you get a smaller non adult beardie it could happily live in that size viv until adult size. Even then some don't reach the size stated as "average" in most care sheets and may still be happy enough in a viv that size.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Aug 20, 2008)

thnxs for your quick responses much appreciated and yea the geckos are 7 weeks old and the beardies are 8 weeks old


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Thats to big for leos and you wouldnt need half the equiptment if you were getting a leopard gecko.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Aug 20, 2008)

what equipment should i ditch thnx


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

fishkeeper93 said:


> hi ive been researching alot lately seeing what reptile to get and ive narrowed it down to rather leopard gecko and bearded dragon
> 
> here my equipment:
> flat pack vivarium 4ft (1220mm) x 1.5ft (470mm) x 21" (525mm)
> ...


items to ditch for some leo's are in bold

and it appears you dont have a thermostat?


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Bearded Dragons are, IMO, more interactive than Leopard Geckos. We have both, and both are on Lino as it is easy to clean.  It depends what you are looking for in your pet, both have their good points, but I prefer the beardies. :2thumb:


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

Still relatively new at this myself but I would strongly recommend deciding on the animal before getting the gear as many things will be completely different and others will have different size requirements, amongst other things.


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Bearded Dragons are, IMO, more interactive than Leopard Geckos. We have both, and both are on Lino as it is easy to clean.  It depends what you are looking for in your pet, both have their good points, but I prefer the beardies. :2thumb:


Finding our leos to be quite interactive, thankyou very much. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Admittedly do not see much of them in the day though.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

:lol2: Karras, I am probably biased :blush:, I just love beardies. :lol2:


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

Although I've not tried holding one, I love the beardies as well. We just don't have the space (or really the money) to keep any, otherwise I probably would.

Our geckos seem to love being held though. It's got to the point that the friendlier of the two, Mo, will try and hitch a ride when trying to tempt Bernie to climb on you hand. She does it if just removing or replacing the food bowl and even tries it through glass. We've had Mo out for up to an hour a night in total and Bernie for a good half an hour, with no outward signs of stress.

Leos are lovely little critters and I'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Aug 20, 2008)

thnxs everyone for there replys,could anyone recomened a good thermostat i will probally be getting most of my equipment nearer my birthday (september 23) so still got time to perfect my list lol. i will be getting leopard geckos ill probally be getting 3-4 leo's. i did like the look of the beardie but i dont want to get one if its going to grow to big for my viv its not fair on the lizard. i did want a light for the viv because its going in the living room as the main attraction lol


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Habistat dimming thermostat for heat lamps and and habistat matstat for a heatmat if you are using one.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for the reply just going to have a look at the habistat matstat know


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

for leos you'll need...(presuming you get 3)


3 dry hides
3 moist hides
heatmat (im pretty sure yours is too big, maximum of half the viv covered by heatmat)
thermostat
mealworm dish
water dish
calcium dish
calypso
nutrobol
lino for substrate
an energy saving light bulb - gives off hardly any heat, so doesnt need a stat, used for viewing only.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Aug 20, 2008)

hey can the exo terra hide out caves be turned into a moist hise out or do they really nee to be like a closed container type thing


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

cricket tubs with wet kitchen roll in with a hole cut out works perfectly cheaper than buying them


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

If you really want the cave type hides, the basic cave ones should be fine. I like to have one with a floor and a lid. I currently have the Exo Terra snake cave in the medium size. You don't really need anything so elaborate though.

I'd just make a point of standing it on something non-absorbant, if you opt for a bottomless cave.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Aug 20, 2008)

ithink ill use a cricket container thing with damp kitchen papper in and they have to be placed in the cold side isnt it cant remember even though i just read it somewhere lol


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

in the middle like 1/2 on warm, 1/2 on cool - to make it humid


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Aug 20, 2008)

thnxs lol i must sound ike a right noob lol


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Sandwich tub from asda 99p with a hole cut in the side works perfect and personally unless its a baby your planning on getting id recomend using spagnum moss.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

B&Q seem to have a sale on ATM, Sphagnum Moss 99p per bag.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Aug 20, 2008)

thnx ill probally go check it out and get some ready thnxs


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned it but you do not need a heat light for leos as they do not bask,if you want a light for veiwing or for show use a light that does not give of heat,LED's are good for this red is best for night as the leos can't see red light,you could have 2 a white for day and a red for night as this will simulate day/night conditions,no need for a stat for them as they do not get hot,and they are much cheaper to run than other bulbs.


----------

